# Thanks to Leslie's SPAM, I am here.



## Guest

I am kidding, sort of.  I am not officially an owner yet.  I am in ownership limbo while I wait for them to send me my precious.  I have wanted one of these since I first saw them on the Amazon site.  Just when they had them in stock and I was almost ready to make my purchase, Oprah came along and now there is a 2-3 week waiting period.  (not an O fan)

I am looking forward to the December 1-5 delivery day.  I am hoping they can shave a week or two off of that.  I want it.  I wants my precious.

OMG! does the spell checker work?  It said I made no errors!  eeep!


----------



## Leslie

Hi Vampyre, welcome...glad to have you here.

The waiting is the worst. I waited 4 weeks for mine back in April. However, you are among kindred (kindled?) spirits who will help you get through.

A few others have said they were told a 2-3 week wait, but their Kindles showed up quickly, so you may be lucky. 

L


----------



## chynared21

*Hi and welcome aboard. I only found this place because of Leslie's siggy on the FAQ thread 

I sympathize with the long wait you have but it'll be well worth it once it arrives. Heck, I just bought 3 more books today, not counting the ones the other day...shhhhhhhh, DH doesn't know about them yet  I was lucky, or unlucky depending on how you look at it...I ordered mine the DAY BEFORE the $100 off was offered if you opened up an Amazon cc. Yep, still kicking myself about that one.*


----------



## Sailor

Welcome Aboard Vampyre!

I am/was so with you on the long wait for Kindle. But, my wait was over on Nov 6th when it FINALLY arrived, just like a new baby that the stork brought. You will fall in Love with reading on it as I have. The first day expect to be turning pages forward and back before you are even ready for it; the hardest part of Kindle I have found out is Holding It. Once you have mastered the Kindle Holding technique, the rest is easy.

Last night I showed hubby the weather from the undergroundweather link on-line (so much nicer than any other weather report) and when he held Kindle, sure enough, there went the pages turning and I had to reload the weather again. Hubby got mad at it but I laughed and told him that HOLDING it was the hardest part about it. I am on my third day and now I don't have that problem except on a rare occasional page turn when I wasn't expecting it.

Hope your arrival for Kindle will get to you sooner than expected. Keep reading the boards in the meantime and you will know how to use it by the time it arrives.


----------



## Kirstin

Welcome to the Kindleboards! We will both keep you company and make you want your Kindle even more than you already do!


----------



## Susan M

Yep - me too  

I have seen Leslie's sig on the Kindle discussions over at Amazon, but I never came over until yesterday.  I tried a couple of other places, but nothing seemed really active, so I kind of gave up and just read my Kindle.


----------



## vg

Welcome!  I came over cuz of Leslie too - and I thank her in my head every day

My Kindle has taken over my life, so be prepared to let everything go in yours for quite some time  

Also, as you buy books, check out the recommendations for you from amazon, and also what other people are reading.  I have found such a wide variety of books that in the past I would have never thought of reading, that have become some of my new favorites.  Historical fiction is my new can't get enough of  and it comes with the double bonus of refreshing what I learned when I was in school (but I like it this time).

Hope the wait goes quickly!


----------



## Guest

Spam


----------



## Guest

Yo Leslie,
Looks like you ran into a buzz saw over at the Amazon board!  Too funny!


----------



## Guest

Thanks everyone.  I haven't done much but eat, breath, and read about Kindle since I broke down and ordered mine.  I've even read the pdf of the owners manual on line.  

My sister lives about 6 miles from me.  She is excited for me but she doesn't quite understand what a Kindle is.  Like an idiot, I told her when it comes, I'll bring it over to show her.  I'll open it there and we can watch it boot up and start downloading books....yeah right, like I'll leave the house anytime soon after it gets here.

One of the biggest selling points for me after the coolness factor is I will never have to undergo another agonizing torturous wait for my books to get to my house again.  I truly hate waiting for stuff.  It seems like that's all I ever do.

I also ordered my first accessory with it, the clip on reading light.  I figured it may come in handy. 

I am now a big fan of Urban Fantasy and so far all of my favorite authors are "Kindlized"  I love Jim Butcher, Charlaine Harris, Kim Harrison, Vicki Pettersson(I am active on Showgirl's board), J Frost(Snowgirl)
and many more.

Thanks to the Amazon discussion, I am well aware of the other sites that offer material for my Kindle reading pleasure.  I am so looking forward to getting started.  Many of my previous Amazon orders have arrived days earlier than projected.  I am hoping this is the case as well.


----------



## chynared21

Vampyre said:


> Many of my previous Amazon orders have arrived days earlier than projected. I am hoping this is the case as well.


*What is the ETA on it?*


----------



## Vegas_Asian

How in the world can you wait that long for your Kindle?! A one week wait was killing me...I wish you much luck.


----------



## Guest

chynared21 said:


> *What is the ETA on it?*


!-5 December....or as they say, way too long. This forum is like one big support group. It sure made today go by fast. Only 25 or so more to go...uhg


----------



## Guest

Glad to have you here, Vampyre. Just remember, when the UPS/USPS/FedEx guy shows up do try to show some restraint. Attacking the poor guy or gal does not look good for the rest of us.  hehehe


----------



## Guest

I am on a first name basis with most of the delivery people that come a calling.  No matter how badly I have wanted what ever it was they were bringing me, they have all left unmolestered.


----------



## KCFoggin

I guess I lucked out.  I ordered mine 6 days after Oprah's show and had it delivered in 3 days.  I wonder if the OprahWinfrey code still works.


----------



## Buttercup

Welcome Vampyre!  We're glad to have you.

I hope your Kindle comes long before she's due!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Welcome Vampyre!! I agree...waiting is the hardest part. 

Linda


----------



## Guest

The Oprah code only worked through Nov. 1. However, I suspect that next spring when they rerun the episode there will be another week of discount. This is what usually happens with this kind of promotion on her show.


----------



## Angela

Vampyre, I only had to wait 6 days and that was due to a delivery glitch! BUT, it gave me plenty of time to learn a lot and meet new people here on the boards. Welcome again and have fun!


----------



## Guest

Hanging out here is making the time go by really fast.  I will e one of the best informed noob users ever once it gets here.  I have found that checking "my orders" every 2 hours isn't helping things much..then it is the weekend.  Starting Monday, I can check every hour!  


OH!  I almost forgot, I met a real live Kindler today at work!  Mainly it's his wife's but he uses it to.  I told him about this forum.  Here less than 2 days and already recruiting...hehehe  


He told me how much they love their Kindle and how much I'll like mine.  I hate waiting for stuff...it's almost painful to me.


----------



## Guest

Stalking your Kindle is a good thing. It is part of the bonding process.


----------



## Angela

I stalked _Kindle with no name _ and it just added to the excitement!


----------



## chynared21

Vampyre said:


> !-5 December....or as they say, way too long. This forum is like one big support group. It sure made today go by fast. Only 25 or so more to go...uhg


*Yikes...that does seem like a while away, but you can shop and be all set when it gets there )*


----------



## chynared21

LuckyRainbow said:


> Stalking your Kindle is a good thing. It is part of the bonding process.


*I'm sure we've all stalked ours....watching each city it visited except that poor Angela's took a detour before getting to her *


----------



## Guest

I track all of my orders and know where they go normally when they are on their way here.  Once a while back my item went to Phoenix.  That's never happened before since it was traveling from Atlanta to my house that is only 250 miles away.

The normal route is Atlanta, Jacksonville FL then here.


----------



## Angela

chynared21 said:


> *I'm sure we've all stalked ours....watching each city it visited except that poor Angela's took a detour before getting to her *


Yes, and the extra one that I sent back to them only took them 2 days to recieve!!


----------



## Guest

Too bad you couldn't send it to me.    Oh well.. I have found yelling "SEND IT SEND IT!!!" at the Amazon site has no effect except to upset my cats.  

I am slowly loading up way too much stuff on it now.  I even sent it a trial email.  I have 4 books now, several trial reads, the Kindle FAQ(ordered by using the link here) 

On my Kindle management page, I tried sending everything to my undelivered Kindle and it all went.  I hope that was a good thing.  

Now, I must got back to the Amazon site and resume my chanting.


----------



## Xia

Vampyre said:


> I have found yelling "SEND IT SEND IT!!!" at the Amazon site has no effect except to upset my cats.


Ha-ha! Too funny!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

LuckyRainbow said:


> Glad to have you here, Vampyre. Just remember, when the UPS/USPS/FedEx guy shows up do try to show some restraint. Attacking the poor guy or gal does not look good for the rest of us. hehehe


We don't want them to be afraid to deliver Kindles, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## Guest

They come, knock on the door, yell, "UPS DELIVERY!!!", and then run back to the truck, usually before I can get to the door.

On a side note, I sent my sister  Brisingr from Amazon.  The card said love Harry and Martha,  we don't know anyone by those names.    Her birthday is today.  Overnighting that book cost more than the book but it was worth it.  She was very happy.


----------



## chynared21

Vampyre said:


> They come, knock on the door, yell, "UPS DELIVERY!!!", and then run back to the truck, usually before I can get to the door.
> 
> On a side note, I sent my sister Brisingr from Amazon. The card said love Harry and Martha, we don't know anyone by those names.  Her birthday is today. Overnighting that book cost more than the book but it was worth it. She was very happy.


*LOL! So are you the resident comedian in your family *


----------



## Guest

I am one of 5.  Some of us are funnier than the others but we are always pranking each other.

My brother is on the road a lot.  He sent his wife over to give me some money he owed me.

He was home this weekend and he asked me if she came by and gave me $200.00?  

She can by and gave me a hundred.

She was supposed to give you 2!

Do you see anything new around th house?

Just before he was about to confront her about it, I confessed she gave it all to me.

He is the worst of us all for doing stuff like that.  


Still no Kindle.  I have only check 6 times today.  Maybe 7 will be th lucky number.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Keeping my fingers crossed!

Betsy


----------



## Guest

No joy.    Well it's the weekend now.  I work but at the sametime it's relaxing.  I know Amazon doesn't ship on weekends so I don't need to go check on my order status until Monday.  


Once Monday comes, I will start my vigil all over again.


----------



## DebT

A couple notes....
I too came over as a result of the Leslie bruhahha... and I came over in that mess because it seemed to me Leslie gave some pretty intelligent responses....hmmmmm 
The second note is I too am waiting Vamp for the Kindle to be delivered....but the wait this time is not a saving the money wait... I have loads of patience....I know it will be here because they took my money....so it will come....kind of like reserving a book at the bookstore.... its got my name on it and I can stand it line all night....I know when I get there it still has my name on it.....soooo now the wait is a tad different for me.... I have gotten ooooodles of free books from folks suggestions on the site and have them ready to go...
I'm still very excited but now its all about it will arrive...


----------



## Guest

I have a Bible and 2 books that I bought.  I also bought the FAQ more as a thanks to Leslie and and the link donated 15 cents to this forum.  After that I  found a free book and got a few samples of books I know I'm going to buy later on down the road.

Now I am all relaxed and waiting for monday so I can start camping out on the Amazon site again.


----------

